# Samba 3.4.3



## orange (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having problems with Windows7 and offline folder synchronization to FreeBSD 8.0 Release, running Samba 3.3.9.

Having had a look around the Internet, I believe the fix may lie within Samba 3.4.3. However I cannot see this as a package or port.

Does anyone know if Samba 3.4.3 will be coming to FreeBSD?

Any help appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## disp (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,



			
				orange said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Samba 3.4.3 will be coming to FreeBSD?



Have you installed Samba 3.4.3 in your FreeBSD since your post ?

As you, I cannot see Samba 3.4 as a package or port and I need update my Samba servers in this version quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2010)

Contact the maintainer (see net/samba33).


----------



## orange (Jan 8, 2010)

I have contacted the maintainer, but he doesn't have a spare development box at the moment, so I'm not sure when, or if it will be coming to ports.

I also had a go at compiling it from source, but couldn't make it work unfortunately.


----------



## sremick (Jan 28, 2010)

It would be really nice if there was someone to take up the reins on supporting the Samba port.

Currently, we have the following in ports:

net/samba3 = 3.0.37
net/samba32 = 3.2.15
net/samba33 = 3.3.9

Yet the current version is 3.4.5. The 3.4 branch has been the current, stable branch since July 2009.


----------



## sarumont (Feb 1, 2010)

I just ran into the same issue with my wife's Windown 7  box, and I have gotten a Samba 3.4.5 port.
It seems to be working (don't have the 'call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x901af): Currently not implemented'
error anymore, sync works, etc.) on my amd64 box.

I need to test a bit more (and run it through tinderbox, portlint), and I'll open a PR and post it
for anyone to try.

Cheers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2010)

Just saw net/samba34 scroll by during a portsnap run:


```
PORTNAME=               samba34
PORTVERSION=            3.4.5
```


----------



## sremick (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes! I wonder if this thread helped?


----------



## disp (Feb 11, 2010)

After my post, I've contacted the maintener but as Orange said, he had problems with his development box. After some tests in a spare development box the port samba34  has been finalized.

I'm testing it since 3 weeks and it works without issues in an environment with interdomain trust relationship with Windows 2008 R2 AD servers.


----------



## orange (Feb 12, 2010)

This is great news. Thanks for all your help.


----------

